# WOOHOO! I finally have all 4 networks in HD OTA in my town now!



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

Tonight I got home from work, flipped to 42, and lo and behold KOAA-HD (NBC) came up!  Now I finally have all 4 networks plus PBS in HD OTA. The best part is I get about 90 for the signal on all of them.

Now for my question. Does anyone know how long it takes for a new OTA station to have data in the program guide? All it says now is "Regular programming" in the Guide.


----------



## KillBandit (Feb 7, 2005)

It could take a few days.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Congratulations. We don't even have a full power analog NBC affiliate here.


----------



## herdfan (Feb 5, 2003)

kbohip said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes for a new OTA station to have data in the program guide? All it says now is "Regular programming" in the Guide.


I make the assumption that since you posted this in the HD TiVo area that you have an HR10-250.

If that is correct, the HR10-250 and maybe a couple of other D* receivers don't get their guide data from the PSIP stream. It is delivered from the satellite. So if your affiliate has not told Tribune (Guide data supplier for D*) that it has turned on the channel, you will not get the guide data.

I know this from experience. Our Fox affiliate was turned on the Tuesday before the 2005 Superbowl. In the rush to get the game on, the affiliate didn't tell Tribune. We finally got guide data this past spring after I was finally able to convince a HD enthusiast employee of the station there was a problem. But even then it took a month or so after he started working on it.

The easiest way to find out if your station is supplying Tribune is to check out their consumer site www.Zap2it.com to see if the guide data is there. If not, call your station.

Good luck.


----------



## jamieh1 (Mar 5, 2003)

Go to zap2it.com
theres a section where you can email them about line ups, it will ask all the info about the provider, station name and phone numbers and so on, tell them its for the Directv HD over the air guide on the HD receivers, in about a week it should come up.


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

Cool. Thanks for the info guys. See, that's why I ask these questions here. I would've NEVER figured out any of this without you guys. :up:


----------



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

I am in Colo Spgs too. I live on the north end of town near Monument. So far I am unable to get a good signal from KOAA (NBC). I get signals in the 90s for all other OTA channels, but spoty signal strength from KOAA. Yesterday I finally got a lock on 5-1 & 42-1 with a signal of about 50. Today it's gone.

I hope they are just working the kinks out and get up to full siginal strength soon.

BTW, PBS in Colo Spgs is digital, but not HD.


----------



## Sanjoseguy (Jan 29, 2004)

Congratulations! 

Just having OTA channels available puts your mind at ease, since you know you can always have that alternative to fall back on. 

SJ


----------



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

Considering it will be '07 or '08 before we see these offered form Sat providers, I consider these primary, rather than alternative. 

Heck If I can figure out a way to get free HD and record it, I'll drop my $65/mo DTV habit fast.


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

rmassey said:


> BTW, PBS in Colo Spgs is digital, but not HD.


I have to admit, I've NEVER watched the channel, not once. I just assumed it was HD.


----------



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

I'm now getting a signal strength of about 79 to 83 on my HR10-250.

I had some issues at first with low signals and finally ran a direct rg6 line from the ant to the HDTivo, bypassing diplexers and splitters. Now I'm in business with a good solid signal.  :up: 



rmassey said:


> I am in Colo Spgs too. I live on the north end of town near Monument. So far I am unable to get a good signal from KOAA (NBC). I get signals in the 90s for all other OTA channels, but spoty signal strength from KOAA. Yesterday I finally got a lock on 5-1 & 42-1 with a signal of about 50. Today it's gone.
> 
> I hope they are just working the kinks out and get up to full siginal strength soon.
> 
> BTW, PBS in Colo Spgs is digital, but not HD.


----------



## djb61230 (Oct 30, 2004)

jamielee said:


> Go to zap2it.com
> theres a section where you can email them about line ups, it will ask all the info about the provider, station name and phone numbers and so on, tell them its for the Directv HD over the air guide on the HD receivers, in about a week it should come up.


Another way is to have Tivo fix the problem using Tivo Lineup. I had better luck with Tivo then going directly with zap2it. But maybe best to do both!


----------



## BlearyEyed (Jun 11, 2002)

Just wondering for my fellow Colorado Springs residents (or anybody else out there who knows the answer). For me 5.1 (KOAA) is still just listing "regular programming". Is there anyway to get the guide to update? Also whose problem is this? DirecTV? KOAA? Some listing service? Also are all HR10-250 users experiencing this? Thanks


----------



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

yes, still no KOAA guide data for me either on my HR10-250. I think it's a DirecTV thing. Dish users are getting guide data just fine.


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

I just checked my HR10's guide and still no data for me either on 5.1 I tried to let Tivo about it but they want a Tivo service # which of course I don't have as it's a Directv unit. I don't know what's taking them (and by them I don't know if I mean Tivo or Directv) so long to add the data for KOAA.


----------



## br408408 (Dec 29, 2002)

rmassey said:


> Considering it will be '07 or '08 before we see these offered form Sat providers, I consider these primary, rather than alternative.
> 
> Heck If I can figure out a way to get free HD and record it, I'll drop my $65/mo DTV habit fast.


Get a MyHD 130 computer card. I have one, and it works great. It's a hardware card, so is doesn't need much CPU power, so you don't need much of a computer to use it. It only has one tuner (and you can't put two cards in the same box) so you can't watch and record at the same time, but you can set up recordings from a grid guide and you can pause live TV. It not as "wife friendly" as a Tivo and it might not be what you are looking for, but it might be worth checking out. You can find more info here


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

kbohip said:


> I just checked my HR10's guide and still no data for me either on 5.1 I tried to let Tivo about it but they want a Tivo service # which of course I don't have as it's a Directv unit. I don't know what's taking them (and by them I don't know if I mean Tivo or Directv) so long to add the data for KOAA.


Go to Tribune Media Service's website (Zap2It.com) to very that they have descriptions for your digital station).


----------



## reh523 (Feb 28, 2006)

rmassey said:


> Considering it will be '07 or '08 before we see these offered form Sat providers, I consider these primary, rather than alternative.
> 
> Heck If I can figure out a way to get free HD and record it, I'll drop my $65/mo DTV habit fast.


Windows MCE, Myth TV, Beyond TV there are a lot of choices. By the PC and load the software. No monthly fee's....

or build your own


----------



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

re: build a HTPC for HD DVR. 

Hmmm, I like the idea, but looking at cost/convenience it looks questionable. 

The cost of two MyHD cards + a good quiet HTPC with remote control capability looks to be a reasonable investment just to get started. 

Granted I have old PCs and no fear of building my own HTPC. I would just want it to be very quiet and with a remote, etc. 

I looked into this a while back to combine my SqueezeBox, DTivo, and DVDP/SACD/DVD-A into one HTPC unit. There always was some showstopper. I think it was SACD output, last time I looked. 

I like the idea, but I think just using well designed CE devices serves my needs better. I still hate the $65/mo DTV habit though.


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

reh523 said:


> Windows MCE, Myth TV, Beyond TV there are a lot of choices. By the PC and load the software. No monthly fee's....
> 
> or build your own


Speaking of building your own PVR's. Maximum PC had an excellent article all about this very subject in their October 2006 issue. They said Beyond TV was heads and tails above the rest. I'll say one thing, if all I wanted to record in HD was the networks OTA's, I'd be waving bye bye to Directv and this HR10 in an instant for one of my own. The ability to have all my MP3's right on the same box is a huge plus too. There's no way I'd be screwing around with this ancient interface of the HR10 if all I wanted was HD-OTA's.


----------



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

Anyone notice that COS PBS (8-1) is now in HD, providing the national PBS feed in 1080i. This may be temporary, let's hope not.


----------

